# The Roots of Pentecostal Scandal



## Scott (Sep 20, 2004)

Given the recent Paul Crouch scandal, this article, The Roots of Pentecostal Scandal, by Chris Armstrong is interesting and provides some theological background:

http://www.christianitytoday.com/history/newsletter/2004/sep16.html


----------



## Me Died Blue (Sep 20, 2004)

I read the article, and am not surprised by its content. However, I haven't even yet heard of this recent Paul Crouch scandal - please elaborate.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 20, 2004)

Very good article!

And Christopher, here you go;

http://www.apostasywatch.com/_wsn/page3.html


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 20, 2004)

I want to say that I am surprised, but alas...
I read about two paragraphs and got discouraged. Didn't Paul Crouch pronounce death on John Macarthur one time? Macarthur notes in his charasmatic chaos that either Benny Hinn or Paul Crouch wished for a "Holy Ghost Machine Gun" to take out those who would gainsay their ministry!


----------

